# Can you help me identify this puppys breed?



## marybethee (Apr 24, 2012)

Hi all, I am considering adopting this puppy from a shelter, but i have a 7 year old son






and want to be sure (or as sure as I can be) about the dogs background before I commit. I know he's a mix but not sure of what. Thanks in advance!


----------



## marybethee (Apr 24, 2012)

do you see any lab in there? i am worried about the shepherd/rottie part with no lab to even things out. we have lots of kids and other people coming over and a shepherd rottie might not do too well w that....


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

marybethee said:


> do you see any lab in there? i am worried about the shepherd/rottie part with no lab to even things out. we have lots of kids and other people coming over and a shepherd rottie might not do too well w that....


Rotties are excellent companions. Labs and Rotties have about the same potential to freak out an destroy the world without proper upbringing. (upbringing meaning training, socialization, etc. the whole shabang)


----------



## marsha=whitie (Dec 29, 2008)

marybethee said:


> do you see any lab in there? i am worried about the shepherd/rottie part with no lab to even things out. we have lots of kids and other people coming over and a shepherd rottie might not do too well w that....


Bsl at its best. If you socialize your dog, and start training early you will have no issues.


----------



## RCloud (Feb 25, 2011)

Turbo_Dodge said:


> labs are generally stupid from my experience (no mean to offend anyone, as i said, just from my experience)


Your experience, which apparently is very little on the subject. Labs are extremely intelligent. My mom's labs knew sign language.


----------



## RCloud (Feb 25, 2011)

marybethee said:


> Hi all, I am considering adopting this puppy from a shelter, but i have a 7 year old son
> View attachment 33283
> and want to be sure (or as sure as I can be) about the dogs background before I commit. I know he's a mix but not sure of what. Thanks in advance!


He looks to be mostly Rottie, though if he is, don't let that scare you. If brought up correctly, Rotties can be amazing, loving, very loyal dogs that are great with kids. They are no more likely to turn on you then a Lab.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

He looks like a rottie to me. I don't see shepherd, though it's hard to tell at this age.

You have to socialize, train and exercise dogs. No amount of lab will "even out" failing to socialize, train and exercise your dog.

As to stupid labs, um, no. Labs are remarkably intelligent dogs. They are goofy and puppylike into old age, but stupid, no.


----------



## georgiapeach (Mar 17, 2012)

Turbo_Dodge said:


> labs are generally stupid from my experience (no mean to offend anyone, as i said, just from my experience)
> 
> I am offended! I once had a black lab (RIP Chipper, who lived to be 14 1/2 years old!) that taught himself to fetch a ball he'd drop at the top of a hill as it rolled down. Chipper did it repeatedly, so it was a learned behavior to entertain himself. He also taught himself to sled down a snowy slope alongside my son and his friends. He threw himself on his side and slid down. At first we thought he'd slipped and fallen, but he did it repeatedly, and seemed to be having a great time! I'd say that was pretty smart!
> 
> To the OP, I see Rottie in that pup - he's adorable. Rotties need a strong pack leader, but with proper raising, they can be awesome dogs!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

OP: Please don't go by the Dogs 101 vid, that show was notorious for bad information. 

As for your pup, well labradors, even though it is not common, can come in black and tan. Could be Lab and Rott, or could be no Lab at all, time will tell. And I agree with others it does not matter if the dog has rott in it, you must train and socialize the dog regardless. Lab traits WILL NOT even out the dog, labs can be human aggressive much like any other dog can.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Labs were not bred to be guard or police dogs, they were bred to be hunting dogs, water retrievers to be specific. They do not have the temperament nor should have the temperament required for that kind of work. They can be very good at detection work, but I am sure that is not what was meant by police dogs.


----------



## dagwall (Mar 17, 2011)

Turbo_Dodge said:


> As for the people defending against my statement about labs, i did say i wasnt meaning to offend anyone, but in comparison to the rotts, and german shepards ive had, labs are generally stupid. Its why rotts and shepards are used as gaurd and police dogs 99% of the time vs labs. Most labs seem to have adhd to me haha


Rotties and Shepards are common police dogs due to temperment NOT intelligence. Not that I place much stock in the 'dog intelligence' rankings but labs usually rank highly in those because they are generally very bibbable dogs. They do tend to be goofy and silly late in life, sometimes all their life, but that doesn't mean they lack intelligence.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

Turbo_Dodge said:


> yeah they dont have the intelligence and attention span for something as intense as police work that includes multitasking.


That is COMPLETELY idiotic, Turbo. I am not a fan of Labs, but they are HIGHLY intelligent dogs, and are not suited for police work because of their temperament. These are dogs that may have been bred for retrieving, but are also service dogs, and therapy dogs. I can bet you won't be able to place a trained police dog in with a disabled person and have that dog be able to tolerate their medical problems, and do almost EVERYTHING for them.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Turbo_Dodge said:


> yeah they dont have the intelligence and attention span for something as intense as police work that includes multitasking. They are trained to do singular things, like jumping off docks into water and fetching birds that are shot. My family members have had labs for duck hunting and goose hunting.. all its good for is swimming way out into lakes to get the birds we shoot. Other then that they are always hyperactive and hardly listen for shit.. but when they see a gun they are ready for action and obey all commands... its weird, like they have adhd as i said in a prior post.


Which explains why labs are one of the most common guide, SAR, and service dogs as well as yes, police dogs in detection work.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

Turbo_Dodge said:


> Thats cuz its trained for police work, you can train it for other things, and alot easier then you can a lab cuz rots and german shepards have calm temperments which allows them to sit and listen and learn faster vs labs are hyperactive.


You seem to have missed the point of what I said. You might be able to train a Shepherd or a Rottie for service work, but in the end it takes an intelligent, calm, loving dog to be able to do it. As many Labs that are BRED SPECIFICALLY for service work, of all the Labs coming out of SHELTERS that are being used for service work, it must say something to the breed. A 'stupid hyperactive and defiant' dog would not be able to be a service dog.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

Turbo_Dodge said:


> im not debating its intelligence to do things, im debating its intelligence to learn multiple things vs a rott or german shepard..
> labs can do anything but the work it requires vs a rott or shepard is more. thats all im saying.


That's called being versatile, not being unintelligent. Just because they're not "tough" enough for you, doesn't mean labs are automatically less valuable to the world.


----------



## PatchworkRobot (Aug 24, 2010)

> as for being tough, look at my avatar, i need a big tough dog to match my personality lol


Is this an honest question?
I don't know about personality but perhaps for other things, yeah.


----------



## dagwall (Mar 17, 2011)

From you responses Turbo I'd say you simply aren't very experience with labs as a breed and have an inaccurate opinion of them. Owning a lab previously does not make you an experienced lab person either.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

Turbo_Dodge said:


> not saying its not valuable or unintelligent, im saying *in comparison* to rotts and german shepards they arnt as intelligent and less valuable just due to the fact rotts and german shepards are easier to train and can do a hell of a lot more things due to their size, and in the rotts case, sheer power.
> 
> as for being tough, look at my avatar, i need a big tough dog to match my personality lol


You need one to match your physique, not your personality. You could have a poorly trained chihuahua if you wanted to match that.

This is a circular argument. You keep putting everything on size and strength. You don't seem to know very much about labs, so until you educate yourself on the breed, I see no point in arguing with you anymore.


----------



## RCloud (Feb 25, 2011)

patchworkrobot said:


> is this an honest question?
> I don't know about personality but perhaps for other things, yeah.


hahaha! Xd


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

Hi-Jack Interruption 

I think this will make a good pet for your son, but understand, even a teenager is not responsible enough to remember to take care of a dog by himself.

I think we all agree that the pup looks to be part Rottie. In a couple of months, you may be able to see some Lab traits and/or some GSD traits. 

In the extreme stereotype, Labs and Rotts tend to be strong, very tough dogs with a high tolerance for pain. From a family perspective, this means that they can take abuse from kids, as long as they aren't injured. Most Labs are very forgiving and I don't think that Rotts are over-sensitive either. A GSD brings a sharp intelligence to the mix. I believe that a Lab is easier to train, but that a GSD has more innate problem solving abilities. back to your pup.

The pup will nip you and your son. All puppies do that. Labs need something to chew, Rotts may keep playing, GSDs may get excitable. TRaining, socialization, and bite inhibition help tremendously!

1. Socialize the stuffings out of the dog. Expose him to a hundred people, 2 -3 at a time, at puppy parties, so that he is not scared of strangers.
2. Teach him Bite Inhibition early, so that teeth never touch skin. A 60 - 100 dog doesn't have to bite, he only has to growl and bark. 
3. After he has all shot and is cleared by the Vet, socialize him with many dogs and cats (!!!), and other animals.
4. Download and read these two free books: http://www.dogstardaily.com/free-downloads
5. Start training the dog as soon as possible. ALL dogs can learn Sit, Down, Come, Stay fairly quickly. This dog should also be able to learn hand signals as a young pup. 
6. See if the pup likes water - Does he want to drink from the faucet or hose, does he play with, run from, or bite at water from a hose, does he like to wade in a $10 kiddie pool?


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Turbo_Dodge said:


> im not debating its intelligence to do things, im debating its intelligence to learn multiple things vs a rott or german shepard..
> labs can do anything but the work it requires vs a rott or shepard is more. thats all im saying.


So... dogs that require more work are now stupid? Funny, it's usually the opposite. 

You can debate all you want but the facts are that labs are one of the most common working dogs in various roles in the world. Why? They're typically easy to train.

And honestly, I really dont' see any reason to believe all your 'credentials' when you can't even spell, capitalize your sentences, or refrain from using offensive language in a response (calling something 'retarded'). Like it or not, it doesn't help you.


----------



## Labmom4 (Feb 1, 2011)

Turbo_Dodge said:


> With that remark you made about personality, you are saying im stupid? Last time i checked i was part of an elite unit in the army, the SOAR 160th, last time i checked, i was a certified A&P mechanic with training in aeronautical physics, and the last time i checked i was a certified machinist (just got that in december).. what are you?
> 
> ive dealt with labs for hunting my entire life, and in comparison, they are retarded. thats all i gotta say about that.


And the last time I checked, I've been volunteering for close to 5 years for a well respected organization that trains dogs to work as guide's for blind people. Labs, almost all of them. 'Retarded'? You obviously dont know labs very well turbo.


----------



## RCloud (Feb 25, 2011)

Labmom4 said:


> And the last time I checked, I've been volunteering for close to 5 years for a well respected organization that trains dogs to work as guide's for blind people. Labs, almost all of them. 'Retarded'? You obviously dont know labs very well turbo.


Amen. They aren't the dog of choice for me, but there is absolutely nothing "retarded" about them.


----------



## RCloud (Feb 25, 2011)

In addition, Labs are EXTREMELY versatile. Hunting is what they were bred for, but it's not the only thing they are used for and sure as hell not the only thing they are good at. My mother's Black Lab, Ashley, came from champion duck hunting lines. She was never used by us for hunting, and it's a real shame because she would have been amazing at it. She would plunge head first into the water after ducks get just INCHES away from them and as soon as we called her back, she'd immediately without hesitation do a 180 and come right back. If it hadn't of been for us calling her back, she'd have gotten that duck. To be THAT close to a duck and to still obey us when we call her back takes immense will power.

When hard times fell on my family, my parents were faced with a really hard decision, and that was to reluctantly rehome Ashley after having her for 6 years. She was placed into a Lab rescue and was almost immediately paired up and placed with a new home. You know what she's doing these days? She's HERDING AND GUARDING CATTLE! That "retarded" Lab that only knows how to run after ducks is now a farmer's very much beloved Ranch hand. He's got her doing hand signals, has taught her sign language, and is tough enough to keep the Coyotes at bay while still gentle enough to entertain and play with the children that live there.

And despite the life change I'm willing to bet she'd STILL be a great hunting dog.


----------



## momof3 (Nov 24, 2007)

I love how Turbo tries to talk down to everyone claiming he has all this education yet he can't spell the simple word "aren't". Wow I'm impressed by him now and all his learn'n


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

I said I wasn't coming back here, but I guess I'm a liar.



Turbo_Dodge said:


> With that remark you made about personality, you are saying im stupid? Last time i checked i was part of an elite unit in the army, the SOAR 160th, last time i checked, i was a certified A&P mechanic with training in aeronautical physics, and the last time i checked i was a certified machinist (just got that in december).. what are you?


What does your personality have to do with your intelligence? I'm more referring to the 'tough guy, I know it all' attitude you seem to have. A lot of chihuahuas have that. And I'll put out there that my chihuahua is by no means unintelligent. 



> ive dealt with labs for hunting my entire life, and in comparison, they are retarded. thats all i gotta say about that.


Retardation is a serious mental disorder that destroys lives. It's really not something a grown man should be using in a casual context, because by now you should know better.

jeez. you think it's over when you leave highschool. then you find the internet.


----------



## BrittanyG (May 27, 2009)




----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

BrittanyG said:


>


LMAO, now that is hilarious


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Turbo_Dodge said:


> With that remark you made about personality, you are saying im stupid? Last time i checked i was part of an elite unit in the army, the SOAR 160th, last time i checked, i was a certified A&P mechanic with training in aeronautical physics, and the last time i checked i was a certified machinist (just got that in december).. what are you?
> 
> ive dealt with labs for hunting my entire life, and in comparison, they are retarded. thats all i gotta say about that.


Why is it that guys always have to puff up and sound all macho? Maybe they are trying to compensate for other shortcomings. Just sayin...


----------



## Miranda16 (Jan 17, 2010)

Turbo_Dodge said:


> not saying its not valuable or unintelligent, im saying *in comparison* to rotts and german shepards they arnt as intelligent and less valuable just due to the fact rotts and german shepards are easier to train and can do a hell of a lot more things due to their size, and in the rotts case, sheer power.l


oh you mean like this ? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rG9mAbG5OuU


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

Miranda16 said:


> oh you mean like this ? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rG9mAbG5OuU


Tada.
Oh look, apparently they CAN do more than retrieve.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Turbo_Dodge said:


> yeah they dont have the intelligence and attention span for something as intense as police work that includes multitasking. They are trained to do singular things, like jumping off docks into water and fetching birds that are shot. My family members have had labs for duck hunting and goose hunting.. all its good for is swimming way out into lakes to get the birds we shoot. Other then that they are always hyperactive and hardly listen for shit.. but when they see a gun they are ready for action and obey all commands... its weird, like they have adhd as i said in a prior post.


I'd LOVE for you to tell that to the military handlers who are using Labs as bomb sniffing dogs; from http://www.nytimes.com/2011/05/12/world/middleeast/12dog.html?_r=1

_Within the military, the breeds of choice are generally the German shepherd and a Belgian shepherd, or Malinois, but Marines in Afghanistan rely on pure-bred Labrador retrievers because of the dogs’ good noses and nonaggressive, eager-to-please temperaments. Labs now accompany many Marine foot patrols in Helmand Province in southern Afghanistan, wandering off-leash 100 yards or more in front as bomb detectors. It is the vital work of an expensively trained canine (the cost to the American military can be as high as $40,000 per dog), but at the end of a sweltering day, sometimes a Lab is still a Lab._ 

You might also read this article:
http://www.justlabradors.com/working-labradors/labrador-retrievers-drafted-military-working-dogs

I know you CLAIM to be a service member, I'm surprised you don't know these things...


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Turbo_Dodge said:


> No, they just lack attention span, lol...they are smart at doing single things, but multitask them and they will go cross-eyed lol..
> 
> they are trainable for multitasking, but the amount of work it takes vs a rott or german shepard is vastly more from my experience


Wow, really? I'vbe been around a GOOD many Rotties and they don't grow a brain until they're at least two or three years old! I'd say it sounds more like the trainers than the dogs.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Turbo_Dodge said:


> With that remark you made about personality, you are saying im stupid? Last time i checked i was part of an elite unit in the army, the SOAR 160th, last time i checked, i was a certified A&P mechanic with training in aeronautical physics, and the last time i checked i was a certified machinist (just got that in december).. what are you?


You shame every man and woman in uniform with your tone, I say this as a Wife, Mother, Aunt, Daughter and Granddaughter of service members, two of which served in Special Forces and two went from Enlisted to officer via the LDO and Warrent programs. I've trained a variety of dogs, GSD, Rottweiler, Doberman, Labs, Mastiffs as well as numerous small breeds. Labs are every bit as intelligent as GSDs, ROtties and Dobermans. If you and your family are having problems training Labs, it's the trainers, NOT the dogs


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

You could at least spell Shepherd correctly, Turbo.

OP, the pup looks like a Rottweiler pup. They're perfectly stable, social animals, as long as they're raised properly and genetics has played in their favor. Same as with any other dog.


----------



## thetoro (Apr 23, 2012)

Turbo_Dodge said:


> With that remark you made about personality, you are saying im stupid? Last time i checked i was part of an elite unit in the army, the SOAR 160th, last time i checked, i was a certified A&P mechanic with training in aeronautical physics, and the last time i checked i was a certified machinist (just got that in december).. what are you?
> 
> ive dealt with labs for hunting my entire life, and in comparison, they are retarded. thats all i gotta say about that.


To everyone else, I'm very sorry to sidetrack the thread, but I can't hold my tongue here. I don't know if this post has been addressed or not yet as I haven't read the rest of the thread. 

BUT:

You weren't "part" of an elite unit. You were support. A mechanic. Personally, as a member of Alpha Troop 1/3rd ACR that served in Desert Storm I find your claims rather offensive. You didn't accompany the real soldiers on their missions, you NEVER fired a round at an enemy. You checked bolts and screws on a helo. THAT'S IT!That'd be like our M1A1 mechanics claiming to have been in combat, we did the dirty work they fixed the tanks/bradley's when we came back. Just like you did with helo's. I also find your claim of having PTSD offensive. Once again, you were support, you were WAY behind any action. Bottom line, you're a liar and a fraud. 

We can always scan and post our DD214's to compare if you'd like.

Secondly, what is a "certified machinist"? I was a machinist for 5 years till I got my Masters degree. There is no such freakin thing as a "certified machinist". There's such a thing as a journeyman machinist, but there is NOTHING, NO WAY, NO TEST, NO CERTIFICATION required to be a machinist. I took about 6 months of part time classes at a vocational school to become a machinist. You probably don't know what a dial indicator is or how to program a CNC.

Last time I checked you're blowing smoke, and not very well.

I apologize to the forum that I just joined yesterday and I appreciate all the responses in my thread. But I can not and will not let someone claim something that offends me and the people I served with.


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

thetoro said:


> To everyone else, I'm very sorry to sidetrack the thread, but I can't hold my tongue here. I don't know if this post has been addressed or not yet as I haven't read the rest of the thread.
> 
> BUT:
> 
> ...


I think I love you.


----------



## PatchworkRobot (Aug 24, 2010)

thetoro said:


> To everyone else, I'm very sorry to sidetrack the thread, but I can't hold my tongue here. I don't know if this post has been addressed or not yet as I haven't read the rest of the thread.
> 
> BUT:
> 
> ...



:hail:
Thank you.​


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

thetoro said:


> To everyone else, I'm very sorry to sidetrack the thread, but I can't hold my tongue here. I don't know if this post has been addressed or not yet as I haven't read the rest of the thread.
> 
> BUT:
> 
> ...


Haha, Brilliant. Thank you for coming in. 

Turbo, you have basically dug a hole for yourself that is way too deep. You are coming off way too arrogant, and know it all where as you don't, which can be seen by what you have written so far on this forum. Personally rather than fighting with people on this forum, maybe you should clean the wax out of your ears, once you do you might learn something. Every time you continue fighting, it just shows how little you really know. 

OP: I am sorry this thread has gotten way off topic. Your puppy is very cute, and I wish you all the best with him. Please get this pup some training, please educate yourself about the rottweiler breed using good sources. I still believe this pup is not a pure rottweiler, but it is likely that there is rott in there.


----------



## Miranda16 (Jan 17, 2010)

thetoro said:


> To everyone else, I'm very sorry to sidetrack the thread, but I can't hold my tongue here. I don't know if this post has been addressed or not yet as I haven't read the rest of the thread.
> 
> BUT:
> 
> ...


*Snaps* nicely done .... nicely done


----------



## marybethee (Apr 24, 2012)

WOW!! This is the OP here. Thanks everyone for your help w/ this. And I have been thoroughly entertained by the whole Lab "smart or dumb" debate :laugh: You guys are such passionate dog owners I love it!

We actually haven't gotten the puppy yet--we were seriously considering it but weren't sure about the Rotty part. We really want a Lab/German Shep mix more than anything. Does anyone have any experience w that x breed? It sounds like it would be a great combo. 

This board is awesome! Thanks guys.


----------



## AussieNerdQueen (Jul 28, 2010)

thetoro said:


> To everyone else, I'm very sorry to sidetrack the thread, but I can't hold my tongue here. I don't know if this post has been addressed or not yet as I haven't read the rest of the thread.
> 
> BUT:
> 
> ...


I really appreciate this post given it's ANZAC Day in my country and we are mourning the loss of family and all the pain that was bought into our lives.

Lest We Forget.


----------



## thetoro (Apr 23, 2012)

marybethee said:


> WOW!! This is the OP here. Thanks everyone for your help w/ this. And I have been thoroughly entertained by the whole Lab "smart or dumb" debate :laugh: You guys are such passionate dog owners I love it!
> 
> We actually haven't gotten the puppy yet--we were seriously considering it but weren't sure about the Rotty part. We really want a Lab/German Shep mix more than anything. Does anyone have any experience w that x breed? It sounds like it would be a great combo.
> 
> This board is awesome! Thanks guys.


My last dog Xyla was a Rott/Lab mix. She was about 70 pounds and the sweetest dog ever (she got to 85 pounds and my vet basically cussed me out for letting her get fat...She was 12 at the time, my Xyla not the vet). I rescued her from an abusive home and even though she was abused as a pup she became the greatest dog ever. She was amazing with my then infant daughter.

Seriously, every Rott owner I've ever met SWEARS by the breed. They're wonderful dogs. Loyal to a fault and smart as a whip. 

I will tell you this, even though it's anecdotal evidence, German Shepherd puppies are high strung and bite everything, including you.


----------



## RCloud (Feb 25, 2011)

thetoro said:


> To everyone else, I'm very sorry to sidetrack the thread, but I can't hold my tongue here. I don't know if this post has been addressed or not yet as I haven't read the rest of the thread.
> 
> BUT:
> 
> ...


I think it's safe to say this is the best post I've ever seen on DF to date! XD


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

thetoro said:


> To everyone else, I'm very sorry to sidetrack the thread, but I can't hold my tongue here. I don't know if this post has been addressed or not yet as I haven't read the rest of the thread.
> 
> BUT:
> 
> ...


I think we all appreciate it, Thank you for your service!


----------



## Max and Me (Aug 19, 2011)

thetoro said:


> To everyone else, I'm very sorry to sidetrack the thread, but I can't hold my tongue here. I don't know if this post has been addressed or not yet as I haven't read the rest of the thread.
> 
> BUT:
> 
> ...



Best post ever. You rock. Thank you for your service.

OP, the Rottie x puppy is very cute. Rotties are wonderful intelligent dogs. I have had 2 GSD/Lab mixes. They were the best dogs that I have ever owned. Both were a handful, very high energy and very smart. One of them bounced back and forth at the local Humane Society from 8 weeks to 6 months of age. He lasted a whopping 18 hours with the person who adopted him before me. Both required miles of power walking, long play periods (fetch or frisbee type), and training time daily or they would find things to do. LOL One turned into my service dog. This is just an example of 2 dogs out of thousands. Best of luck with whatever dog you choose.


----------



## The Feather Duster (Apr 14, 2010)

Maybe not the best idea (speaking to Turbo here, who is probably long gone from the thread), to insult certain breeds or those who love or like those breeds.

There are certain breeds I adore and other breeds that I am less than crazy about. The love (or breed) that shall not speak its name. Mutts top my list.

I only love about a gazillion breeds and I suspect that many others here feel the same. Still, we refrain from verbal human types of attacks on non-preferred breeds.

Don't we? Or shouldn't we?

By the way, I love Labs. And think they are darned smart. Just lovely dogs all around.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

> Does anyone have any experience w that x breed? It sounds like it would be a great combo.


You really can't define traits in crossbreeds. Because of the mixed bag of genetics, you don't know what you're going to get. Some are super exuberant, and take more after the Lab side, others are more serious and aloof, and take after the Shepherd side. Others are a grab bag of traits.


----------



## Spook82 (Mar 16, 2012)

marybethee said:


> We really want a Lab/German Shep mix more than anything. Does anyone have any experience w that x breed? It sounds like it would be a great combo.


One of my dogs is a lab/shep mix, wonderful dog. Chewed half a bedroom set and part of a wall back in the day. You never know which traits you'll pick up in a mix though.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Spook82 said:


> One of my dogs is a lab/shep mix, wonderful dog. Chewed half a bedroom set and part of a wall back in the day. You never know which traits you'll pick up in a mix though.


That's not a breed trait; it's a bored, understimulated dog.


----------



## Spook82 (Mar 16, 2012)

cshellenberger said:


> That's not a breed trait; it's a bored, understimulated dog.


I never said it was a breed trait, I was just joking around about
something my dog did once. And she wasn't under stimulated, she 
had an issue with separation anxiety which she is now recovered from. 
Thanks for assuming though.


----------



## JamesBrown (Jan 31, 2011)

thetoro said:


> Secondly, what is a "certified machinist"? I was a machinist for 5 years till I got my Masters degree. There is no such freakin thing as a "certified machinist". There's such a thing as a journeyman machinist, but there is NOTHING, NO WAY, NO TEST, NO CERTIFICATION required to be a machinist. I took about 6 months of part time classes at a vocational school to become a machinist. You probably don't know what a dial indicator is or how to program a CNC.



NIMS has a Machinist Certification, while it isn't an industry standard I can tell you that many companies respect it as an indication that you have been trained and are competent. The company I work for uses it as an indication that an entry level machinist has training comparable to the program the company runs through the local community college. Not saying it is a particularly impressive or difficult certification to achieve but odds are this guy took a simmilar 6 month program to yours.


----------



## SofiJake&LukesMom (Apr 26, 2012)

You could have a Dog DNA test done. I just received my results for one of my dogs. Appears to be very accurate. The only thing I told them about my dog was his name. We were pretty sure on two breeds in him but didn't know what the third, or more, breed was. We do now and it all fits, pretty cool. They even go back as far as their Great Grandparents.  Here is the link to the company if you are interested: http://www.wisdompanel.com/


----------



## CrimsonAccent (Feb 17, 2012)

thetoro said:


> To everyone else, I'm very sorry to sidetrack the thread, but I can't hold my tongue here. I don't know if this post has been addressed or not yet as I haven't read the rest of the thread.
> 
> BUT:
> 
> ...


Best post ever!

To OP:

I had a terrier/lab (or cattle dog?) mix with similar coloring, just to give you some other breed options. But I'd definitely say Rottie or maybe Shepherd. Just stick around these forums  Lots of great owners who can support you and know what they're doing!


----------



## dawnlee (Jul 9, 2010)

Marybethee, it looks like this puppy is a Rottweiler mix. As many others have already stated, you will get what you put into the dog. Train any dog and socialize, and you should get great results. I had two Rottweilers and they were both wonderful, loyal dogs. If you are still curious as to the breed mix after you get the pup, you can buy a DNA kit online and find out what the mix is. I did that with my current pound dog.


----------



## PappyMom (Jun 5, 2009)

The puppy looks cute. Generally, I've seen more vicious chihuahuas then rottweilers. I think maybe you are just a tad bit paranoid. Any dog is work, don't get one unless you are willing to put that work in.


----------



## PappyMom (Jun 5, 2009)

Turbo_Dodge said:


> With that remark you made about personality, you are saying im stupid? Last time i checked i was part of an elite unit in the army, the SOAR 160th, last time i checked, i was a certified A&P mechanic with training in aeronautical physics, and the last time i checked i was a certified machinist (just got that in december).. what are you?
> 
> ive dealt with labs for hunting my entire life, and in comparison, they are retarded. thats all i gotta say about that.


I'm thoroughly glad someone else shut you down already, but lemme just throw in that your use of the word 'retarded' to define stupid is particularly offensive. Grow up.


----------



## thetoro (Apr 23, 2012)

JamesBrown said:


> NIMS has a Machinist Certification, while it isn't an industry standard I can tell you that many companies respect it as an indication that you have been trained and are competent. The company I work for uses it as an indication that an entry level machinist has training comparable to the program the company runs through the local community college. Not saying it is a particularly impressive or difficult certification to achieve but odds are this guy took a simmilar 6 month program to yours.


I know. I could of phrased my response better. I'm familiar with the NIMS Cert., it doesn't make you a machinist though, it means you took some basic math, blueprint reading, and metal shop classes and passed. It MIGHT get you an entry level job if you're lucky. But as I said, there is no certification required to be a machinist. No standardized test, no minimum qualifications. He pointed it out as though it proved his superior intellect, like passing metal shop and business math isn't something most 10 year olds could do. I mean, hell, I could get a certificate in basket weaving from the local VoTech after taking a few classes. Doesn't make me a master basket weaver or Steven Hawkings for that matter.


----------



## Rescued (Jan 8, 2012)

thetoro said:


> I mean, hell, I could get a certificate in basket weaving from the local VoTech after taking a few classes. Doesn't make me a master basket weaver or Steven Hawkings for that matter.


well sure.... but I have a two year degree in UNDERWATER basket weaving. :eyebrows: Beat that?

op, the puppy is adorable!


----------



## moonglimmer (Mar 8, 2012)

This pup does appear to be a Rotwieler mix judging by coloring and facial shape. I can not tell what the pup might be mixed with but it could be either a lab or shepherd mix. What is it's demeanor now? Quiet and shy or very friendly and wants to lick all the time. I had five children and we had a rottwieler ( full bred) and she was wonderful with the children, she was very protective over them since we lived out in the country. At two diffeent times she saved them. Once she chased away and then layed atop of water mosccian hole in the creek were swimming in until I could get the children out of the water. Another time when my next to the youngest decided to wonder while I was feeding the baby she stayed with him. Of course I was in a panic but when i found him she was between him and a watering hole and when he tried to go near the water she pushed him back with her nose. She was a very loving puppy and we were so glad to have her. Hopefully you will have the same luck in finding the right pup for your son.


----------

